# IHSA Shows?



## KittyCat (Aug 6, 2010)

So I am going to be showing for the first time in IHSA in two weeks in Novice jumping and flat. Can anyone give me an idea of what to expect and/or some tips and tricks? A list of what I need to bring to bring would be very helpful also. (other than show clothes)

Yes we have a team with more experienced members but: 1. the only other jumping shower is also in Novice in her fourth year. 2. all she will say is that "it is terrifying since the first time you are on the horse, you are heading towards the first fence." --- not too helpful there...

Thanks.


----------

